# Old School - FreeCell



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Still my favorite computer game.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

spartanstew said:


> Still my favorite computer game.


Not boring at all if you always win?? It would be for me, but then I am stuck in Angry Birds. Really stuck, on one module, for at least an hour.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

A classic!


----------



## chevyguy559 (Sep 19, 2008)

What about this one??










:lol::lol:


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

I play solitaire sometimes but the screen is way too small. Is there anyways to make the cards bigger without having to change the screen settings?


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Laxguy said:


> Not boring at all if you always win??


No, not at all. That's what makes it not boring. The constant evaluating and re-evaluating of moves to ensure a win. Each game is a puzzle that needs solving.

I have Angry Birds on my phone, but don't play very often (lately, I've been mostly playing cribbage on my phone). I'm not as enamored with Birds as most other people, for some reason. I don't like flinging three birds and then being done (and losing), just to flng the same three birds again. Over and Over. My kids love it though and always want to use my phone.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

TheRatPatrol said:


> I play solitaire sometimes but the screen is way too small. Is there anyways to make the cards bigger without having to change the screen settings?


No, you can't make the cards larger, but have you tried it in full screen?


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

spartanstew said:


> No, you can't make the cards larger, but have you tried it in full screen?


Yeah the cards are still too small. Sounds like they need a new version with bigger cards.


----------



## neomaine (Feb 3, 2003)

Haven't played Chip's Challenge in a billion years! Had a blast with that and was one of the first computer games I introduced my kids to. Was/is a great game.

Trying to sell them on text based adventure games... Not happening - they'll never now know The Great Underground Empire of Zork.


----------

